

Vim Splits: A Guide to Doing Exactly What You Want - s3b
http://technotales.wordpress.com/2010/04/29/vim-splits-a-guide-to-doing-exactly-what-you-want/

======
drKarl
I've recently invested some time in learning to use vi proficiently, beyond
the basic hjkl movement and i/Esc

I've installed the Vrapper plug-in for eclipse as well... but since I find
eclipse to be full of features but bloated as hell I've done some research on
how to use Vi/m as an IDE.

I recommend to everyone eager to learn Vim, this free book

A byte of Vim - <http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Vim>

There are a number of Vim scripts to ease developing, and thus making Vim
become more of an IDE. For example:

Vim trinity <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2347>

includes the useful NERD_tree, taglist and srcexpl

NERD_commenter <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1218>

mru.vim <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=521>

xml.vim <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1397>

There are many more plugins, and a lot of language-dependent plugins to help
you develop in your language of choice, be it java, ruby, python, C, etc

I guess a great part of HN users are already masters of Vi/m, but I thougt
this could be helpful for those still in their path to Virvana

------
crazydiamond

        map <C-j> <C-W>j<C-w>_
        map <C-k> <C-W>k<C-w>_
        map <C-h> <C-w>h<C-w>_
        map <C-l> <C-w>l<C-w>_
    

Try these. They expand the window they move into. You'll love them.

~~~
samstokes
Nice - I can imagine a workflow where you keep two vertical panes open, the
left one with the main file you're working with, the right one with a whole
bunch of auxiliary files; then you can use these mappings to easily jump
between the right-hand files, while keeping them all visibly accessible. Gonna
try this!

~~~
crazydiamond
I usually have never found vertical splits to be helpful, though others may
disagree. I prefer to keep several horizontal splits (in your case above).
Just use C-j or C-k, your current file is maximized.

Remember, you have other options too, such as tabs, and just opening aux files
as buffers and C-n or C-p to get to them.

------
mahmud
C-x 2 for horizontal split, and C-x 3 for vertical ;-)

~~~
alec
The big feature Emacs provides that Vim doesn't in this case is integration
with the window manager. Emacs lets me create another X window that shares the
same set of buffers, clipboards, and other state with another. This is
advantageous because it works like everything else and is especially useful
with a tiling window manager.

